# My son's wedding chuppa



## flamingfountain (Jan 5, 2014)

My son is a messianic and he got married Sunday. They had a Jewish wedding which included much of the traditional. The Chuppah is a canopy beneath which Jewish marriage ceremonies are performed. I was elected to make the chuppah cover for his wedding. I chose to take squares of fabric, and during the bridal shower, each guest was asked to paint a square with a blessing, a picture, or a wish for the couple. Then, after I had them, (there were 49, 25 of which I had to paint myself), I sewed them together, attached batting to it and sewed a backing to it. The material was in shades of satin. I had to hand sew it, due to the paint and the fact that it would break the sewing needle on the machine. It took me 2 1/2 to sew it together. I edged it with gold and added 6 loops at the top so that after the wedding they could hang it on the wall using a dowel or a curtain rod. I am very pleased with the results. Very interested to hear other people's comments.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

You did a great job. What a lot of work - a labor of love. Blessings on their marriage.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Such a special meaning item for their special day.

Curious, did you try a denim needle on your machine?


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

It's absolutely amazing.


----------



## flamingfountain (Jan 5, 2014)

No, don't really sew. I only know the bare basics and did what I know best. I have sewn most things by hand, because I have only recently learned how to use a machine and this project was too important for me to mess it up. Appreciate the suggestion though. I am learning a little at a time. BTW, I noticed that I made a typo in my original message. It took me 2 1/2 weeks to sew this projects. Thank you for your comment.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

very lovely/ What a wonderful work of love.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

True labor of love all sewn by hand. I think you did a fantastic job and it is a really neat idea to fix it up as a wall hanging to warm their home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks like a lovely wedding. Good idea on the canopy. Blessing to them!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a beautiful chuppa,i can see all the work you had to do.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

What a beautiful memory that will be for them. Great job.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Pigglezig (Oct 25, 2013)

Mazeltov! The chuppa is beautiful, and makes a lovely (and sensible!) change from the usual. Great job :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice and I wish them a Happy Marriage


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

What a very special gift to remember their day. I would take me 2 1/2 years to make something like that by hand. You are a very special Mom.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful - something to treasure forever


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

So beautiful. Such a lovely thing to do for them.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful! Mazel Tov on the wedding.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

You've done beautiful work! What a lovely and thoughtful idea for your son and his wife to enjoy for a lifetime.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Beautiful idea and more special because you made it! Good luck to your son and new daughter- in- law.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

"Grant perfect joy to these loving companions, as you did your creations in the Garden of Eden. Blessed are You, LORD, who grants the joy of groom and bride." What a thoughtful gift.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

flamingfountain said:


> I was elected to make the chuppah cover for his wedding. I sewed them together, attached batting to it and sewed a backing to it. I edged it with gold and added 6 loops at the top so that after the wedding they could hang it on the wall using a dowel or a curtain rod.


You may want to sew a sleeve to hang it from because it will put less stress on the fabric than rings. A sleeve is a narrow tube of fabric that runs the length of the piece and is wide enough for the rod to go through it. I place my sleeve just under the top edge of the piece so that it does not extend over the item.


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

Mazel Tov! What a wonderful lasting memory you have created for them. I hope it is used by many generations to come.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Mazel Tov to them. What a mensch you are to do such a thing for them; May their children's children's children use it in the years to come.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

What a great mom to do all this work for their wedding. It will be a treasured keepsake.

I well know the difficulty of sewing painted cloth. My daughter had a themed wedding almost three years ago, and she had a clear vision of what she wanted. She's very creative, but very poor at estimating how long her plan is going to take to pull off. We spent two months sewing together every weekend, and I was still putting on the finishing touches the evening before. 

It was well worth it though, as I'm sure you felt as well. My daughter's comment was, "It turned out even better than I imagined it would," and she has all of the items displayed in her home and loads of pictures to remember the day. 

Good job mom. You get lots of points for this.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

Beautiful and unique!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Truly beautiful!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

How lovely! Looks like a beautiful place for a wedding! Congratulations to all!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks like it was a beautiful wedding, and what a loving heirloom you created for them to treasure. You are, indeed, a special Mom.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

What a special gift!


----------



## liz674 (May 19, 2011)

Mazel Tov!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

What a lovely tradition.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

So much love in one article, love it! Congratulations to your son and daughter in law!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Your chuppa was a beautiful gift of love for your son and new DIL. Mazel tov.
Ellie


----------



## pickyknitter65 (Oct 21, 2013)

Mazeltov !!! beautiful Chuppah.


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

What a wonderful idea and keepsake! Best wishes to the young couple!


----------



## flamingfountain (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments. I love to make things for others, especially when it will be a memorable keepsake.


----------



## EsaEinai (Jul 18, 2013)

Mazel Tov! Great job on the Chupah cover. My husband and I made our Chupah cover. We embroidered a design onto it for the wedding. Now, I'm embroidering a "marriage design" onto it. Hand embroidery, because we chose fleece-backed satin for materials. In hindsight, I would have chosen easier material to embroider, but this will be an heirloom when it's finished, b'ezrat HaShem.


----------

